# LA trip



## Myrmeleon (Nov 27, 2017)

I'm going on a trip for about 5 days to the seal beach area with family, and seeing as how it's much harder to find things in new england, I just wanted to get everyone's opinion on organisms to be on the look out for. I won't be making targeted trips (though I might walk around Griffith park) because I'm visiting my grandparents.


----------



## The Snark (Nov 27, 2017)

Seal Beach wildlife? Griffith? What exactly are you looking for? I'm really sorry to sound ultra cynical here but two simple answers. The beach: Ed Ricketts book Between Pacific Tides gives a window to what -was- there. Griffith best bet for animals is the zoo there. Both are basically destroyed environments. Victims of urban sprawl and unrestrained depredation.


----------



## korg (Nov 28, 2017)

Seal Beach and Griffith Park are both extremely popular with tourists and locals and nestled deep within a contiguous developed area of ten million plus inhabitants.... they are great places to visit in their own right and you should definitely check them out, but going with the hopes of having a animal/wildlife oriented experience is going to leave you disappointed. Griffith Park is the more promising of the two if you make it there, so here's a link with some descriptions of the wildlife you might expect if you get lucky or have some time to venture off the more crowded main trails:

http://www.friendsofgriffithpark.org/GPNHS/GriffithMam.htm

Realistically it's going to be mostly fence lizards, squirrels, crows, and maybe a red tailed hawk. Ferndell trail is great for a quick walk in (mostly) shade if you have to choose a spot.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Myrmeleon (Nov 28, 2017)

How far away would I need to get to find a habitat that is relatively unaltered? Would the Los Angeles National Forest work?


----------



## korg (Nov 28, 2017)

Myrmeleon said:


> How far away would I need to get to find a habitat that is relatively unaltered? Would the Los Angeles National Forest work?


Yes, there are some beautiful and relatively untouched areas out there for sure. Any of the designated wilderness areas in particular.


----------



## jaredc (Nov 29, 2017)

Los Angeles National Forest has some interesting amphibians and plant life, I'd recommend Sturdavent Falls or The Upper Winter Creek Trail going up to Hoagies Campground. The tide pools around the beach are also teeming with life, White Point Beach or Laguna beach are usually interesting to check out once it's low tide, early morning; you might have to wake up at 4 or 5 but you'll see some amazing sea slugs or mollusks. Laguna Beach is also a nice town in its own right.

Enjoy your trip!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Myrmeleon (Dec 19, 2017)

Well since the wildfires around LA have burned many of the mountainous areas, I guess I'll have to find some place further than what I was thinking of.


----------

